# So how many chickens do you own???



## TheGarryFarm

How many chickens do you have now????


----------



## TheGarryFarm

Uh Oh I just found out I cannot edit the title,,,,,, Should have read "How Many "


----------



## ThreeJ

28 chickens as of right now.


----------



## Apyl

As of today I have 14 I think lol. We just butchered 5 more rooster so now we are down to the ones I wanted to get us thru the winter. We also have 9 ducks.


----------



## ChubbyChicken

40...........my signature lies.


----------



## TheGarryFarm

ChubbyChicken said:


> 40...........my signature lies.


Oh hahahahaha! are you hiding your chickens???? 
All I will say is that I've run out of fingers and toes to count on a long long time ago!


----------



## g-havre

99, but 56 are for meat.


----------



## Keith

We have a mix of 26 Rhode Island/Buff plus 6 guineas.


----------



## rob

ive only got 3  im getting more though


----------



## hollyosborn

i have 24 and the 2 roosters...


----------



## jtwins

28 including our Roos.


----------



## jtwins

28 counting our Roos. Golden comets, Jersey Giants, Ameraucana, Leghorns, and Plymouth Barred Rock.


----------



## chickenman18

32 hens and 9 roosters


----------



## ChrisC

70 and 3 turkeys.


----------



## viktimh

We have 4 1 Americana, golden sex link, Plymouth rock, and we thinking a bramah. . Love how friendly they are.


----------



## 7chicks

8 sweet girls who are our spoiled rotten pets. 2 Rhode Islands, 3 Barred Rock, 1 Australorp, 1 Australorp/White Leghorn, and my last addition 1 adorable Ameraucana. We get asked all the time when we're going to eat them. Now we ask, "when are you going to eat your dog?" Guess nobody here can believe we'd have chickens simply for pets. Eggs are a bonus to us.


----------



## cogburn

Between 60-70.. 4 RIR hens, 1 RIW hen, 3 Aracauna hens (EE), & 2 Red Cochin Banty hens, all layin every day. And from 16 weeks down to 6 weeks old, 20 Serama, 15 Dom, 15 Black Cochin Bantys and 10-15 Dom/Cochin, mixed.


----------



## Darkling

I don't know how I did it but I ended up with even number of 12 with 3 reds, 3 whites, 3 gold and 3 blacks but thanks to someone's carelessness I now have another red (their lose is my gain). So now I have 13
4 production reds
2 leghorn - 1 Delaware
1 Buff - 2 golden EEs
1 Australorp - 2 black marans


----------



## nahavener

we have 4 hens and 1 cock more than enough for our inner city flock


----------



## UncleJoe

We have 16 but one of the hens has gone AWOL. Never saw any piles of feathers anywhere so we're thinking she might have found a nice cozy place to sit on a pile of eggs. She's been missing for about 2 weeks so we should know in a week or so.


----------



## berniceannab

Here are the chickens i have.....

1 standard Roo - a buff orpington
3 red star hens
9 polish crested/buff cross hens
3 cochin/buff cross hens
1 welsummer hen
1 old english game hen
1 serama rooster
1 serama hen
1 d'uccle hen
11 old english chick (i think 5 pullets, 4 cockerels)
10 welsummer/buff mix pullets
2 barred rock hens
1 black orpington hen

so - just short of 4 dozen birds..... 

they all live together. the only time i segregate anyone is if i have a hen who is sitting on eggs. then i keep her separate.


----------



## jn4

Including Roosters....41...4 different breeds...all ranging from meat birds to egg layers.....and YES I slaughter my Birds.


----------



## Ladkyis

I have 3. One Amber Link and two Warrens. I only have a tiny garden so I can't fit any more into it - and still have the neighbours smile at me. I live just five minutes from the ccity centre but even so I lost one of my girls to a fox a couple of months ago. He killed one and traumatised the Amber Link. That's why I had to get the Warrens. I have a slingshot now and I am waiting for the fox to come back

Muahahahahahaha!!


----------



## dee086

we have 1 bantam, 1 blackrock, 1 white hen , 1 big brown hen and 2 chicks 6 weeks old which look like cuckoo marans


----------



## jn4

Shoot fire......lost 3 Roosters and another Hen Turkey today....dang drought and heat...


----------



## puppidoodle

We have 5: 1 Silver laced Wyandotte, 2 Ameraucanas, 1 Buff Orpington, and my blue crested mystery girl (possibly a blue Copper Marans/cream legbar/polish cross. See the breed/gender thread titled Funky Chicken.


----------



## bcfox26

I have 6. (I purchased all pullets so hopefully they are all pullets) 4 reds, 1 barred rock, and one buff orp. They just turned 18 weeks so hopefully we will have eggs soon.


----------



## chickadee3

I have 3 production reds who are beautifully sweet and love to roam! I'd love to have more (dang chicken math!!) but my hubby won't let me!! xx


----------



## poultrylover99

We have...

6 australorps
11 pekin ducks 
2 khaki campbell ducks
6 domestic mallards
1 turkey
3 australorp/ black copper marans
2 frizzle/ black copper marans
8 chicks from our hens
2 black copper marans
2 red links
3 sebright bantams
1 old English bantam
1 silkie
1 smooth frizzle
And last but not least 1 frizzle! 
And the grand total is (drum roll) 50! Lol!

Edit: Plus one sultan I'm taking in tomorrow! It's ten weeks old!


----------



## Apyl

Lets see its been a while since I counted. 

10 Barred Rocks
2 Lakenvelders
1 Andalusian
2 Cochins
4 silkies 
2 lakenvelder/silkie mixes
1 Easter Egger
1 Red sex link 
3 Mallards
3 Rouen/Pekin mixes
2 African Geese
2 Yokohama
1 Silver Phoenix
1 Mottled Houdan
1 Sultan


I think that's it, 37. If I notice I missed any I'll edit.

Oh and 2 Rouens, So that 39 birds in my flock.


----------



## jennifer

1 black copper maran roo
1 blue copper maran
1 silver laced Wyandotte 
1 Wheaton americauna 
1 blue Wheaton Americauna 
1 white star?
1 barred rock
1 golden laced Wyandotte 
1 Colombian rock cross
1 americauna roo
1 buff Orpington 
1 dark brahma 
1 buff brahma
1 amber link
That makes 14! Each different I love it!


----------



## Blazer917

67. All hens but only a little over half are currently laying. The others are still a little too young.


----------



## fuzziebutt

None. Not a one. Zippo. Zilch. Nada. But I love the goofy little flockers!!!


----------



## chicalot

I have 11. 6 EE banties, need to rehome 4 roosters; 3 White Rocks who I'm suspicious might be cornish cross so I'm going to put them with some corn and taters; 2 blue copper marans for layers. So 4 keepers ...for now.


----------



## gramdonner1

18 all told,6 Buff orp,6 cochin,6 buckeye.


----------



## Nm156

36 ....................


----------



## nannypattyrn

19 mixed breeds


----------



## dawg53

Previously owned 23, now have 6.


----------



## 8hensalaying

8... So far


----------



## jn4

27 as of last count yesterday


----------



## seminole wind

I have 10 silkies which I don't count as chickens. Aside from that I have 22, and 2 of those had wandered into my property and never left.


----------



## Feline

8 currently- 3 silkies (browser keeps autocorrecting them into sillies  ), and 5 rescued ex-commercial hybrids. All female, 6 currently laying and 2 brooding on rubber eggs in the coop


----------



## seminole wind

Feline said:


> 8 currently- 3 silkies (browser keeps autocorrecting them into sillies  ), and 5 rescued ex-commercial hybrids. All female, 6 currently laying and 2 brooding on rubber eggs in the coop


I am so tired of being corrected. I could scream?


----------



## profwirick

one silkie black rooster, three of his sisters, all very different variations of Easter eggers,four years old and contributing a total of two or three eggs a week. Three Barred Rocks age 1 1/2, laying still pretty well an egg each a day. 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum
Mary Wirick, aka. Treehouse, Profwirick, Ma Wirick???


----------



## chickenmommy

I have 14...... Until chick days rolls around. I miss the little peep peep of day old chicks.


----------



## farmer_dude48

I have 7 

1 barred rock

2 RR

3 Golden comets and a heinz 57 roo

Used to have 8 but a hawk got one last week. We put a plastic netting over the top of the pen it seems to have helped


----------



## seminole wind

TheGarryFarm said:


> How many chickens do you have now????


I've been thinking of you lately! I hatched 10 silkies from you in March and I have to say that they are healthy and chunky and eat like vultures, LOL. All friendly, even a roo as my buddy.

So thanks to you, I have 10 more chickens than I did in February!


----------



## MichaelA69

dawg53 said:


> Previously owned 23, now have 6.


That's quite a reduction. I have less now too, reducing the amount from 50 to only 17. If I had more time I'd get more.


----------



## dawg53

MichaelA69 said:


> That's quite a reduction. I have less now too, reducing the amount from 50 to only 17. If I had more time I'd get more.


Yeah. That's what happens when you move out of the swamp into the city. Grrr.


----------



## don956

A couple months ago I threw away my addiction of metal detecting had 5 metal detectors. So Went into poultry as a hobby just to do something, 3 weeks into this and I bought myself my Serama flock, 4 silkies, an incubator, my daughter bought me 20 Red Range Broilers, bought myself 25 Black Australopes from Pure Poultry (got them 2 days ago) , and just ordered 30 Madison Females to be shipped on the 28th. I got 54 birds right now turning to 84 with the Madisons in a couple of weeks. I wouldn't call this a new addiction, would you?


----------



## seminole wind

don956 said:


> A couple months ago I threw away my addiction of metal detecting had 5 metal detectors. So Went into poultry as a hobby just to do something, 3 weeks into this and I bought myself my Serama flock, 4 silkies, an incubator, my daughter bought me 20 Red Range Broilers, bought myself 25 Black Australopes from Pure Poultry (got them 2 days ago) , and just ordered 30 Madison Females to be shipped on the 28th. I got 54 birds right now turning to 84 with the Madisons in a couple of weeks. I wouldn't call this a new addiction, would you?


I guess so!


----------



## seminole wind

I am trying to reduce by natural means but darn chickens keep showing up here or on my road!!!!


----------



## dawg53

don956 said:


> A couple months ago I threw away my addiction of metal detecting had 5 metal detectors. So Went into poultry as a hobby just to do something, 3 weeks into this and I bought myself my Serama flock, 4 silkies, an incubator, my daughter bought me 20 Red Range Broilers, bought myself 25 Black Australopes from Pure Poultry (got them 2 days ago) , and just ordered 30 Madison Females to be shipped on the 28th. I got 54 birds right now turning to 84 with the Madisons in a couple of weeks. I wouldn't call this a new addiction, would you?


How do you get other things done? I've never owned that many birds as you have, maybe 23 or 24 birds at once. For me at the time, it got to be too time consuming as I had a night shift job and other things to do during the day, not including sleep.
I felt more comfortable with a max of 15-18 chickens, even better at a dozen lol. My neighbors and friends enjoyed free eggs.
I'm currently only allowed 5 hens in the city, I have 6. If I could get away with it, I'd bump it up 5 or 6 more hens and a roo.


----------



## don956

dawg53 said:


> How do you get other things done? I've never owned that many birds as you have, maybe 23 or 24 birds at once. For me at the time, it got to be too time consuming as I had a night shift job and other things to do during the day, not including sleep.
> I felt more comfortable with a max of 15-18 chickens, even better at a dozen lol. My neighbors and friends enjoyed free eggs.
> I'm currently only allowed 5 hens in the city, I have 6. If I could get away with it, I'd bump it up 5 or 6 more hens and a roo.


I live out in the county so we have no limits on livestock nor poultry . I'm disabled due to a stroke I had back in 2004 so I retired as a Police Officer. Now I'm just taking care of our 9 yr old daughter and after school so half of the day I'm at home messing around with my birds in our backyard


----------



## MichaelA69

don956 said:


> A couple months ago I threw away my addiction of metal detecting had 5 metal detectors. So Went into poultry as a hobby just to do something, 3 weeks into this and I bought myself my Serama flock, 4 silkies, an incubator, my daughter bought me 20 Red Range Broilers, bought myself 25 Black Australopes from Pure Poultry (got them 2 days ago) , and just ordered 30 Madison Females to be shipped on the 28th. I got 54 birds right now turning to 84 with the Madisons in a couple of weeks. I wouldn't call this a new addiction, would you?


I think you'll like the Australorps. I still have one about 10 years of age that still lays.


----------



## dawg53

don956 said:


> I live out in the county so we have no limits on livestock nor poultry . I'm disabled due to a stroke I had back in 2004 so I retired as a Police Officer. Now I'm just taking care of our 9 yr old daughter and after school so half of the day I'm at home messing around with my birds in our backyard


I'm sorry to hear about your stroke. I served in law enforcement while in the Navy for 22 years. Like you, I enjoy spending time with my birds lol.


----------



## jn4

Thats a lot of poop and coop cleaning time...about double what I ever kept.
Like you I am retired from civilian work...and folks would think I have "PLENTY" of time. But not so....I raise other livestock run a small gunsmith operation..currently and ongoingly trying to restore this old house..and plant and tend 5 acres of garden.
I'd like to have more birds than what I currently have at the moment (27 plus some Mallards) if for nothing else just the added amount of compost.

Don..my hats off to ya buddy!


----------



## 8hensalaying

I'm sorry about your stroke, but glad you have recuperated well and can spend time with your daughter and take care of your birds. Having a girl that age I can honestly tell you that one of the most important things a young girl can have to grow up to be a strong confident woman is a loving involved father! She learns from you how to respect herself and choose someone (when the time comes) who will treat her with respect as well! So while you may be "retired" you are doing the most important job you will EVER do!


----------



## nannypattyrn

Amen 8hens!!


----------



## jstringerrn75

Well said 8hens! Being a Daddy's Girl myself, it's the best thing in the world to have a good Daddy!


----------



## jstringerrn75

I have 10 girls and if I thought my husband wouldn't divorce me (and would build me another coop), I would have more! I LOVE chickens! I have 2 Silkies, 2 White Crested Black Polish, 3 Bantam Buff Brahmas, and 3 standard sized Light Brahmas.








This is a photo of one of my favorites (when she's not broody), Sunshine. She's really sweet.


----------



## don956

Thanks everyone. This is my baby girl posing like my Serama flock does when they roost. She loves spending time outside with our birds.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Too cute!!


----------



## dawg53

A daddy's girl for sure!


----------



## 8hensalaying

Don, she's beautiful! Looks like she and my Darling girl would get on lika a house on fire as my hubby says! Here's my Katieboo!


----------



## don956

8hensalaying said:


> Don, she's beautiful! Looks like she and my Darling girl would get on lika a house on fire as my hubby says! Here's my Katieboo!


Beautiful princess you got there, about the same age and size even the dressing style like mine. I've been taking care of mine since she was born, she's always by my side in everything I do. Love my cupcake!!!


----------



## jn4

We had five kids, 2 boys (first and last kid) and 3 girls. While the boys were..well boys, the girls were ford truck tough.

I love all of my kids...but my girls are special.  As I know yours are too.

Nice looking little ladies the two of you posted!


----------



## jstringerrn75

Well, here's a third princess to add to the mix! I'm pretty sure they are all the same age!














She's my mini- me! My son is 13 and won't come near the chickens, unless the are in egg form and fried


----------



## 8hensalaying

One things for sure, all of our Girls are gorgeous, feathered or not


----------



## seminole wind

Very pretty happy girls!


----------



## jstringerrn75

Thanks! I think so too ️


----------



## don956

So I just went to the flea market and bought myself this beautiful Silkie flock for $40 a white male, white female, black female, and brown female. All already laying.


----------



## nannypattyrn

They're gorgeous!


----------



## dawg53

Good looking birds. 
I'd like to caution you about mixing birds from different locations. Unfortunately there are people who will sell you sick birds without you knowing about it. The bottom line is to practice strict biosecurity when acquiring birds and introducing them into an existing flock.
There is a thread on this site regarding biosecurity and what it means pertaining to birds. I recommend that you read through it, it'll save you time, money, and heartache in the future.


----------



## don956

Thanks for the info. This are the parents of the small silkies I have that I bought from same seller (friend of mine) which in turn bought them from Pure Poultry about a year ago. He sold them cuz some stray dogs attacked his flock at the ranch and lost more than half his flock so he told me he was going to the flea market to sell them so we made an arrangement and went to pick them up this morning.


----------



## chickenmommy

Beautiful little girls you guys have!!! And don956 your silkies r so cute. I love fluffy little butts lol


----------



## seminole wind

Yea what cute fluffy butts!


----------



## SuzieAuvergne

I'm down to 43 at the moment...this was not my intention..I wanted a small number of chickens...but due to the hay store..my chickens keep disappearing and coming home after the 21 day hatch time with chicks in tow!

I have three coops..

Main coop...23

Silkie coop...12

Hospital and Special Needs Coop...8 

All houses are cleaned and disinfected every day whenever possible..it is a lot of work but I owe it to them to keep them as healthy as I can...

I am pooped out now!


----------



## dawg53

That's a lot of work Suzie. When I had 23 or 24 chickens, I only removed feces and soiled bedding from inside their house once every 4 or 5 days. I did a thorough cleaning once every 4 months. I cleaned the pen once a day, which wasnt much work at all since they free ranged.


----------



## SuzieAuvergne

Hi Dawg..

I tend to clean every day as it is easier on my arms and hands to clean very frequently...I have RA and a few small shovel full of faeces is easier for me to lift...it is easier for the goose and duck houses as I use a pressure hose to clean their houses every day and then disinfect...gotta say that the work does take up most f my day...I am however happy that their homes are as clean as I can make them...I am paranoid about the risk of ammonia problem prevention in the main coop...

See... I told you I was crazy!

YOU too are invited for a free holiday here with your family...anytime...I MAY ask you for help in cleaning out for my animals while you are here though....

Are you up to the challenge ?

Hope you are having a great Christmas!


----------



## Becky67

I have 10 hens and 1 rooster


----------



## robin416

Really, this topic is misnamed, it should be how many chickens own you.


----------



## jstringerrn75

I agree, Robin


----------



## Ali

I have 2 for now..... lol


----------



## robin416

Did you find the post about chicken math, Ali? It's true, every word.


----------



## seminole wind

The lady that started this thread, TheGarryfarm, is who I got my silkie eggs from. And got 10 robust healthy silkies. 

I don't know the exact amount, but I think it's 22 chickens and 10 silkies.


----------



## seminole wind

Becky67 said:


> I have 10 hens and 1 rooster


Hi Becky! It sounds like you have a nice amount there, not too big and not too small. But wait for chicken math to get you!


----------



## Ali

No Robin, I haven't...will have to go find it lol


----------



## chickenqueen

I have 23 hens,2 roosters and 12 3 wk old chicks,5 birds,1 dog and a husband.I'm maxed out...


----------



## seminole wind

Not quite maxed out yet- you need a horse. But I won't hold you to pigs like chickenmommy.


----------



## chickenmommy

Lol I have 11 grown chickens, 7 almost grown, 8 juveniles, 2 chicks, 2 ducks, 2 pigs, a goat, a cat, a dog, two kids and a husband lol


----------



## azbison

39 fowl
- ADULTS: 4 RIR, 3 Dominiques, 3 Calif Whites, 2 Buffs, 4 Americaunas, 4 Australorps
- Babies : 6 Guineas, 4 Buffs, 5 Brahmas

3 Dogs
- English Bulldog, 2 Great Pyrennes pups

1 Thirteen year old boy going on 22


----------



## Cockadoodledoo

35 chickens and counting  2 of them are roosters.


----------



## seminole wind

heididmitchell said:


> 35 chickens and counting  2 of them are roosters.


Lucky you!


----------



## Cockadoodledoo

8 of them are my sisters. She is returning from a year in Africa and I raised a few for her so they will be laying age when she gets back to her home. I wanted about 15, but then have quite a few friends and relatives that want to purchase eggs weekly... So I expansed my flock a bit. Now they raise their own feed costs.


----------



## chickenqueen

Yeah,Sem I need a horse.That would make my life complete.Got the space for one but that's as far as I got.I've thought long and hard about selling an antique gold pocket watch I have and doing it.The only thing stopping me is I know practically nothing about them and don't have anybody in my circle that does.I know feed requirements,I use to trim goat hooves for a friend(his hooves were split and cracked and sore.I really let my BF have it over that!)I imagine I could trim a horse's hooves with a little direction and the right tools.I know they need wormed and dental care and bathed,brushed.That's as far as I've gotten.Any suggestions?


----------



## seminole wind

My suggestion would be to board at a stable for 6 months with the horse before bringing them home. Trimming horse hooves needs some training. There's a lot to be learned and a lot of it needs to be first hand.


----------



## Maryellen

Got 8 chicks and 7 eggs in incubator and 6 eggs under a broody . Luckily I'm selling all the hatching ones and still at 18 of my personal ones


----------



## Frosty

i have 12, 10 hens n one rooster


----------



## Maryellen

31 outside, 3 inside, 15 eggs in the incubator.


----------



## seminole wind

Funny, the person who started this thread sold me my last dozen eggs- 10 cute silkies- now 2 years old! And aside from them, 16 real chickens , LOL


----------



## chickenqueen

28 outside,2 inside and 5 exotic birds.


----------



## oldhen2345

Well, I am a victim of chicken math. I have 6 hens and 12 chicks. As a backyard enthusiast, I love my chooks, but can't support too many on the property. . I wanted to change the breeds that I have so I can have back yard eye candy. I had to order the minimum of 6, but only 4 were breeds I needed, they didn't have one of the breeds I wanted, so I had to order from another hatchery- well, the minimum there was 3, but they sent 4(rooster by the way). My most precious and expensive rare breed chick got mashed in the brooder by the others. So I set out to find a replacement- I found a breeder (chicken mill) not far from home and bought 3 of what I hope are pullets. At the end of the day, I will have 1 Buff Orpington, 1 Lavender Orpington, 2 English Mottled Orpingtons (I should just keep one, but they are so pretty), 1 Gold Laced Wyandotte, 1 Silver Laced Wyandotte, 1 Splash Marans and a Welsummer. Lordy, I hope they stay healthy, I can't go through this again. I will rehome the rest of the chicks- most have already found a taker. I also will re-home 4 of my hens- only 2 have takers. I can give away the other 2 on Craigs list- an EE and a Cinnamon Queen.


----------



## Maryellen

I am down to 13 in one coop from 34 and the other coop has 6 adults, 6 babies and I have 9 3 week olds in my living room lol


----------



## seminole wind

15 plus 10 silkies [bought from thread starter)


----------



## IncubatorWarehouse

Right now I have 15 chickens, all living in the outside coop. We have 2 that are several years old, 3 that are 7 months, 7 that are about 3 1/2 months old, and 3 that are 3 months old. Then here at work we have 10 hatching out today, and 1 emu outside in then pen, his name is Kevin, he is about 2 months old now.


----------



## seminole wind

IncubatorWarehouse said:


> Right now I have 15 chickens, all living in the outside coop. We have 2 that are several years old, 3 that are 7 months, 7 that are about 3 1/2 months old, and 3 that are 3 months old. Then here at work we have 10 hatching out today, and 1 emu outside in then pen, his name is Kevin, he is about 2 months old now.


Didn't you not have chickens a while back?


----------



## chickenqueen

IncubatorWarehouse said:


> Right now I have 15 chickens, all living in the outside coop. We have 2 that are several years old, 3 that are 7 months, 7 that are about 3 1/2 months old, and 3 that are 3 months old. Then here at work we have 10 hatching out today, and 1 emu outside in then pen, his name is Kevin, he is about 2 months old now.


You have an emu?!?!I'm so jealous!!!I've really wanted a couple of ostriches since I moved here in 2000.I just haven't found any I can afford and now all the local farms are closed down.As for birds,I have 5 exotic birds,10 hungry goslings and 30 chickens.Plus a dog,cats and fish.


----------



## IncubatorWarehouse

seminolewind said:


> Didn't you not have chickens a while back?


No, I had lost all but 2 of my outside flock, which I still have those 2. I also, at that time, had the chicks that are currently 7 months old inside in the brooder...I just keep hatching and adding to the flock as time moves on. Eventually I will pick a breed or 2 and focus on them only. 



chickenqueen said:


> You have an emu?!?!I'm so jealous!!!I've really wanted a couple of ostriches since I moved here in 2000.I just haven't found any I can afford and now all the local farms are closed down.As for birds,I have 5 exotic birds,10 hungry goslings and 30 chickens.Plus a dog,cats and fish.


The emu was 1 out of 4 eggs that hatched. We were doing some testing on a custom made turner versus hand turning with the eggs. Kevin is pretty cool. I will try to get some pictures before I go home tonight to share.


----------



## seminole wind

Yea, I keep telling myself to stick to 5 breeds, preferably 3 of each, Barred rocks, Speckled Sussex, buff orps, Polish, Houdans and maybe Jerseys or Wyandottes. I keep my silkies in a category all their own.

I have one Buff Orp who taught herself to jump into my arms if she needed to be saved. It happened twice with goose attacks. Bam! Fell right in my arms and didn't leave my lap for an hour. Now every night, she's in the wrong pen and can't get out so I bend down, she jumps in my arms and off we go. Silly girl!


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp

68 now she has 6 and two peepers and two after them


----------



## Feathered

I hated to count, think we have 5 dozen total. Meaties, Cochin, Easter eggers, isa brown, red sex link, and barnyard mix all young and two hens of unknown age that were given to us.


----------

